

HN, please help Friend's stranded in Vancouver (Canada), needs work for 2-4mo - angerman

Ok, I've no idea if this will work or not. Please hear me out :D
A friend of mine (German) went to Vancouver, Canada after graduation (5 year Math major/CS minor degree (~Masters)) and has a work-permitted visa.<p>So far he's been somewhat out of luck finding any work. So, if you, or someone you know, might be interested in a friendly German helping out with C++, Obj-C, PHP or Matlab for 2-4 month that would be great. He's not expecting much. Making new friends and paying rent and food, would be all that's asked for. If you read this far, you are awesome!<p>Please contact him at ralf.sangl@gmail.com, thanks!
======
a3camero
Is he opposed to moving?

He might find more luck on the other side of the country in Waterloo, Toronto,
Ottawa or Montreal. Each of these cities have large tech communities and are
within about 6-7 hour drive from each other.

He might have some luck in Calgary or Edmonton a little bit closer to
Vancouver.

~~~
angerman
I think for the next two month he's stuck in Vancouver, but I've
wholeheartedly forwarded your comment to him.

------
intended
You could also try posting this on reddit/programming ?

~~~
angerman
Great idea, will do!

